# Crate Issues Continue



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello all! In my introductory post I shared Henry's frequent poop issues and got wonderful feedback! 

The poop situation is getting better, however, he is still pooping in his crate one to two times a night. I am considering the expen option as many have discussed. I use the Zampa mesh and canvass expen currently in my kitchen for needed supervision and Henry has taken to it. I have a bed on one side and pee pads in the other. I keep one door open when he is out of it and he is getting the hang of going in there when he is indoors. We live on Long Island and recently got slammed with 24 inches of snow, so while Henry is doing well when we bring him out, it is difficult to navigate the snow at the moment. My goal is to have him totally trained outside at some point.

Henry is currently 10 weeks old and when reliable he will sleep with us. As I stated, he is crated at night with accidents and I have someone coming in to care for him for an hour a day when I am at work. He spends no more than 4 1/2 hours at a time in the crate, but is always pooping in it! The breeder recently told me she was crating the pups at night and they would poop in the crate as well so I feel like I'm doomed with the crate idea. 

I would like opinions on the idea of the expen at night and during the day when I am out. I have a sense this may work but so afraid I will never get him housebroken if I don't crate. I love this Zampa expen as it also has a zip on mesh cover to prevent breakouts. Has anyone else used the Zampa?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

How big is your crate, and are you using a divider? If the area is too large it may be a problem. Unfortunately it sounds like the breeder allowed this to happen while he was with her and it didn't give him a good foundation for keeping his crate clean. If he is using potty pads reliably you may find the expen a better fit for you as far as potty training. Personally I think 4 1/2 hours in a crate is much too long for a puppy this age. He needs to have a potty area to use if you are gone that long. Also, you say he has accidents at night. Is the crate right by your bed? Most puppies will give you a sign that they need to go potty at night so you can quickly go outside. Hope you get this sorted out soon.


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for your response. The crate divider is up and he has on,y room to turn around. He cries after he poops so I don't hear him in the act. His crate is right near my bed where I can reach him. 
I am agreeing with the 4 1/2 hour issue being to long now. This is another reason why I a, hoping the expen will work.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Re question on zamba pen. I used a zamba pen for about three weeks when Cassie first came home at fourteen weeks. We did not leave her in it alone, but rather brought it from frrom to room so she could always be with us. I would hesitate however to use it as an all day, or alone time pen as I suspect she would eventually have started chewing on it. We used a gated bathroom in lieu of a traditional expen for when she was left alone.

I frankly thought the zamba was well worth it even for the short time we used it as our house doesn't work for a traditional ex pen...we have a series of gates and fences how to limit access except to the room she was in...had she been younger when we got the zamba, probably would have used it more. It folds up so nicely that I am keeping in case we ever need it for overnights.


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for your response. Henry came home last week at 9 weeks old and has been in the Zampa since then. We went out for a couple of hours today and he did ok. He missed the pads a couple of times. Patience is the key I guess! I appreciate everyones feedback as I have not had a puppy in over ten years and have never had a toy breed. I have been a beagle and large hound mom. Totally new experience for me. tonight will be a true test to see if i get a full nights sleep. at age 55, and a busy health care administrator , sleep is important lol! In the few short days I have been here, I have learned a lot about the breed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Debiepi said:


> Thanks for your response. Henry came home last week at 9 weeks old and has been in the Zampa since then. We went out for a couple of hours today and he did ok. He missed the pads a couple of times. Patience is the key I guess! I appreciate everyones feedback as I have not had a puppy in over ten years and have never had a toy breed. I have been a beagle and large hound mom. Totally new experience for me. tonight will be a true test to see if i get a full nights sleep. at age 55, and a busy health care administrator , sleep is important lol! In the few short days I have been here, I have learned a lot about the breed.


I was 55 when Kodi entered our lives, and I got him specifically because I have severe RA and couldn't ride my horses anymore. So I CERTAINLY understand the need to get your sleep. When we first brought him home, we locked him in the crate, (as all on the web seemed to recommend) But I was simply too exhausted even when he slept through the night, getting up with him at 6-6:30 in the morning. I need a LOT of sleep... 9-10 hours. We knew he was reliably using his litter box, so we talked to his breeder, and she suggested just leaving his crate, attached to his ex-pen, open, so that he could potty as needed. With that set-up, he was independent about pottying, and would let me sleep as long as I needed.

I've been SUPER lucky with both Pixel and Panda that they both sleep until between 7-7:30 before they want to get up, and after a quick pee, are happy to go back to be until 8 or even later on weekends.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

I think crating is important but i think with time, you can leave the crate open so as he can go and relieve himself. Initially i had the same problem with Sammy until a friend introduced me to the Piddle Place.  Well, he's older because he is two but it also took a lot of training. Just be patient and try whatever works best with your dog.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,
I agree that 4 and a half hrs. is too long for a puppy to be in the crate. I too agree with the ex-pen-- with bed and potty set-up. As far as the night routine, I take my dog to her indoor potty (located in an enclosed area which I baby gate temporarily, just before I go to bed. I tell her to "go potty", then wait about 30 sec. or so to process my request. Usually she will go. If she does, then know she can make it until I wake up at 7-7:30. If not, I take her once in the middle of the night. She never wakes me up at night but waits for me to get up the next morning. First thing the next morning, I take her to her indoor potty, which is still gated, let her go, then remove the gate so she can use the potty freely as needed, as she has earned the run of the first floor, even while I am out. As a young pup however, she was never left unsupervised, and as a very young pup, she was gated in the small laundry area off the kitchen where she could see me, with her bed, her crate with door opened, food, water, toys, and potty area.


----------



## Debiepi (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks again to all of you. The Zampa did not work out. Henry figured out how to escape. I just ordered the iris. i wish I had the luxury of staying home but that is not possible,so I am hoping The proper expen is the answer. I was never a fan of crating so I'm not totally sorry it didn't work.


----------

